# مناقشة كتب إسلامية تثبت تحريف الإنجيل



## فاطمة سامى (20 مارس 2010)

أنا فاطمة سامى . مسلمة و عضوة فى المنتدى من فترة قصيرة . و لكنى من فترة و أنا أراسل المنتدى علشان أحاول أفهم منكم أنتم هل فعلا تم تحريف الإنجيل ذى المسلمين ما بيقولو . 
و لكن أهل الإنجيل أكدوا لى ما أقنعنى بالقلب و العقل . و لن أناقش هذا الأمر. 
بدأت بتشجيع منكم أقرأ الإنجيل .  بدأت و أشتريت العهد الجديد و قراته مرة بسرعة فى يوم و ربع اليوم . و لكنى بدأت أقرأه تانى و ثالث و رابع بتأنى . و بعدين نسخت العهد القديم من على مواقع خاصة بالكتاب المقدس. 
أنا عملت المقدمة دى علشان اللى لم يقرأ رسالاتى يفهم اللى فات منه.
الفكرة اللى أنا عايزاها نبعت من إصرار المسلمين على أن الإنجيل تم تحريفه . و بعد بحث مع بعض المثقفين المسلمين أرشدونى إلى كتب إسلاميه تتحدث و تؤكد أن الإنجيل تم تحريفه. 
بدأت و أشتريت أول كتاب. و لكنى بعد الإنتهاء منه قررت هذه الفكرة و أنا عارفة إن إخوانى المسلمين سوف يغضبون بشدة. 
بس الأول أنا مش عبقريه و لا حاجة و لكنها و ربنا يعلم ما قصدت بها سوى وجه الحقيقة :
الفكرة هى الآتى : 
أقترح أن يشترك مجموعة فاضلة من علماء المسيحيين فى قراءة الكتب التى سوف نعرضها و الرد عليها بالشروط الآتية :
1- إتخاذ الأسلوب الموضوعى الخالى من الإستفزاز ذلك أن عملهم ليس دفاعا عن باطل بل لكى يقتنع كل مسلم أن هذه الكتب ليست صحيحة بالمرة. 
2- إتخاذ ال؟أسلوب العلمى فى الرد و هو الأسلوب الأقصر و الأكثر تأثير من أسلوب التهكم و السخرية. 
3- محاولة إقناع كل مثقف مسلم أن يراجع الرد خاصتكم و الرد عليه أيضا بتوثيق علمى 

أول كتاب وقع بين يدى هو كتاب هدفه إثبات أن الإنجيل تعمد المسيحييون تحريفه و إخفاء ما فيه بعد ظهور النبى محمد. و لكن بعد قراءته شعرت بأننا نحن المسلمين معزورون فى هذا الفهم الخاطئ. و لن أحاول التعليق على الكتاب حتى لا يتهمنى أحد بالإنحياز إلى طرف أو آخر.
الكتاب يسمى "خير البشر بخير البشر"  و البشر هى البشارات فى الإنجيل . و خير البشر هو محمد. مؤلف الكتاب هو أبن ظفر الحموى المتوفى سنة 565 هجريا .  و الكتاب صادر من مطابع الأهرام و قام بالتحقق من كلماته عالمين من علماء الأزهر و هما : الشيخ عبد الحفيظ فرغلى و الدكتور حمزة النشرتى . 
و الكتاب على غلافه جملة دعائية تقول :  الكتاب الوحيد الذى جمع كل مبشرات النبوة " طبعا للنبى محمد". 
تم نشر الكتاب على جزئين.  
أنا مسلمة لكنى بعد قراءت الكتاب (لن أقول شعورى كى لا أجرح أحد) لكن أحسست أنه لابد من وقف هذه المطبوعات عند حدها . و إما أن نكون عقلاء أو نموت على الكفر .
و إليكم بعض ما جعلنى أتعجب من هذا الكتاب :
فى صفحة 74 : أن قيصر الروم سأل أحد الشماسين الذين كانوا عند النجاشى : هل سمعت النجاشى يذكر هذا العربى (أى محمد) قال الشماسى : نعم إنه كان وضع الإنجيل أمامه و ليس عنده غيرى فقرأ :  احمد العربة يركب البعير و يتجزء بالكسر . يخرج من مكة إلى يثرب و هو خير الأنبياء يقوم بين عيسى و الساعة (يوم القيامة) فمن أدركه و أتبعه رشد و من خالفه هلك. 
هذا أكثر الأحاديث إعتدالا .  و لكنى أخترت هذا الحديث لكى لا أثير حفيظة من قد يثور على و لكن أسمحموا لى أن أسأل : لماذا أنفرد النجاشى بالشماس و قال له هذا السر : هل كان يقرأ من إنجيل لم يقراءه و لم يعرفه الشماس ؟  يعنى هوه الشماس مش عارف و مش مذاكرإنجيله ؟.   و هل القيصر كمان مش مذاكر ؟  و هل إنجيل النجاشى كان مش ذى إنجيل الشماس و مش ذى إنجيل القيصر؟  
أقترح على علماء المسيحية أن يقرأون هذا الكتاب لكن بدون سخرية . لكن أن يقولو لنا هل كل هذه الأحاديث لها ظل فى أى مرجع آخر سوى هذا المرجع. 
و بعد الإنتهاء من هذا الكتاب سوف نجمع جميع الأدلة الموجودة فى كتاب " سيرة إبن هشام الذى هو أقدم مراجع الأسلام فى السيرة الذاتية للنبى محمد" 
و أتنى للجميع فهم ما أقصده و هو الوصول للحقيقة. فإن كان ما جمعه علماء المسلمين عن تحريف الإنجيل عبث و لغو . و أن الإنجيل الحالى هو الإنجيل وقت ما كان محمد وز أصحابه .. فالنتبع هذا الكتاب و نرى ما فيه دون أن يخاف المسلمين من أنه كتاب كفر و تعمد تحريفه.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مارس 2010)

*اليكي اختي نصيحتي

ان تفتحي موضوعا في منتدي الرد علي الاسئله و تقولي قراءت في الصفحه الفلانيه من الكتاب الفلاني الفكره الفلانيه و نناقشها

و ممكن اديكي كتب مسيحيه تناقش فكره التحريف

سلام و نعمه ليكي*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مارس 2010)

بصي اختي اكتشفوا سنه 1923 مخطوط لانجيل يوحنا كامل يرجع سنه 125 ميلاديا علي اقصي تقدير اي بعد وفاه يوحنا الرسول بحوالي يعني مثلا لو توفي سنه 90 يبقي بعد وفاته ب 35 سنه لو توفي سنه 100 ميلاديا يبقي النسخه بعد موته ب 25 سنه يعني هيلحقوا في الفتره القصيره اوي دي يحرفوه

و المخطوط موجود في مكتبه جون ريلاندز بانجلترا لم يتغير حرف منه

دا غير مخطوطات قمران بقي

ما رايك اختي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## عبير الورد (21 مارس 2010)

ربنا يرشدك للطريق الحق

سلام ..


----------



## فاطمة سامى (21 مارس 2010)

أنا متشكرة جدا


----------



## فاطمة سامى (21 مارس 2010)

*كل اللى كان قصدى أن ملايين المسلمين يؤمنون فقط بهذه الكتب . و هى المراجع الوحيدة التى يقرأونها عن الإنجيل.  ملايين البشر فى شتى أنحاء الدنيا ,  يمنعهم الدين الإسلامى من الإطلاع على أى وثائق من الكتب المقدسة السابقة , لأنهم فى القرآن قد علموا أن هذه الكتب الحالية (التوراة و الإنجيل) ما هى إلا كتب تم تأليفها متعمدة لكى تخفى نبوة محمد ,  و يؤمن الملايين من المسلمين فى جميع الدول الإسلامية أو الغير إسلامية و يوجد بها جاليات مسلمة , أن كلمة إنجيل معناها بشارات بنبوة محمد , *
*و لم تكن دعوتى سوى أن نناقش مصداقية هذه الكتب بطريقة جادة مع المنديات الإسلامية ذاتها , ندعوهم لنتدارس , *
*فى الماضى كان من الصعب , بل أحيانا من المستحيل إثبات أو توثيق أى معلومة*
*مكتوب فى هذه الكتب الإسلامية فى أكثر من عشرات الأحاديث أن الكنائس التى قبل ظهور النبى محمد كان يوجد بها آلاف لصور الأنبياء منذ آدم حتى محمد.  و أن محمد و أبو بكر الصديق و عمر بن الخطاب كانت صورهم معلقة على جدران الكنائس فى مصر و روما و الحبشة .. بل أن قيصر الروم أعلن لكبير القساوسة إسلامه عندما رأى صورة محمد و لكنه أخفى إسلامه خشية قومه. *
*و كذلك كانت هناك تماثيل للأنبياء جميعا فى بعض الكنائس و منها تمثال بحجم و هيئة محمد و أبو بكر و عمر . *
*و لكن أين هى الآن هذه الصور و التماثيل ؟ الإجابة بالطبع أن المسيحيين طمسوها  (أخفوها أو دمروها)  و كذلك غيروا و بدلوا كتبهم المقدسة لكى لا يتبع أحد محمد و يؤمن به.  *
*هذا ما قصدت أن نناقشة.. *
*لو أنكم ظللام سنوات بل و قرون تدعون و تبشرون  ,  لن يسمع لكم مسلم قد قرأ هذه الكتب , أو أستمع لها فى دروسه الدينية.  *
*كنت أقصد أن نتناقش مع المسلم البسيط فى مصادر المعلومات التى تجعله يؤمن أن المسيجية ما هى إلا دين كان يخشى من بشارة محمد ,  فجعلوا الدين وثنيا بأنهم جعلوا الله ثلاث آله.*
*كنت أتمنى هذا لا لشئ شخصى , و لكن لشئ قد يرتضيه الرب منا جميعا ,  شئ قد ينقذ الناسمن فساد العقل و الروح. و لذا طلبت فقط من هم على علم و درايه بالدين المسيحى . من هم متخصصون للرد على هذه الروايات الغير موثقة.  *
*و لكن أتمنى للجميع السلامة , *
*و إلى من أقتبس هذه الكلمات فى رده*
*ونظر بطرس وراءه، فرأى التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه يتبعهما، وهو التلميذ الذي مال إلى صدر يسوع في أثناء العشاء وقال له: «ياسيد، من هو الذي سيخونك؟» 
فلما رآه بطرس سأل يسوع: «يارب وهذا، ماذا يكون له؟» 
أجابه يسوع: «لو شئت أن يبقى حتى أرجع، فما شأنك؟ اتبعني أنت!»* 
* أولا شكرا على إهتمامك . لكن لست أنا و لست أنت بذاك .... و سلام المسيح أودعكم*.


----------



## MATTEW (22 مارس 2010)

*اختي كتبك تم الرد عليها في 500 موضوع في منتدي الرد علي الشبهات المسيحيه 

و لو فيه شبهه حطي موضوع في الشبهات المسيحيه مش في قسم الأقتراحات 

ثانيا انت بتقولي المراجع الوحيده طيب

 لو فيه اكثر من مرجع و كلهم بيقولوا حاجه واحده ايه رأيك 

لو سمحتي افتحي موضوع في قسم الشبهات المسيحيه 

سلام المسيح معك *


----------

